#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Gsm network interfaces,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The following are the different interfaces for GSM: 
 *Um interface:* The "air" or radio interface standard that is used for exchanges between a mobile (ME) and a base station (BTS / BSC). *Abis interface: * This is a BSS  internal interface linking the BSC and a BTS, and it has not been  totally standardized. The Abis interface allows control of the radio  equipment and radio frequency





  Similar Threads: Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Network Databases,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Network Services Part (NSP) of SS7,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Integrated Services Digital Network (ISDN),wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Traffic Routing in Wireless Networks,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

